# Cindy - Prednisone



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hey Cindy, 

Thank you for reminding me to ask you about this. You've mentioned this drug a few times, once for treating one of your pigeons and now your cat. What kind does the doctor prescribe, pill or liquid? I've never heard of this medication being used on animals before. There are some nasty side effects in humans on this drug so I'm curious about doseages and the reasons he/she prescribed this for your animals. 


Thanks, 

Brad


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Prednisone*

*I've never heard of this medication being used on animals before. 
There are some nasty side effects in humans on this drug so I'm curious about doseages and the reasons he/she prescribed this for your animals.*
Hi Brad,
Prednisone is given to animals for the same reason it is given to humans, to reduce or eliminate inflammation. It's a type of steriod & yes, there can be side effects from it. It is used a lot in asthma cases.

Pij was displaying PMV symptoms when he was brought to me. When he wasn't involved in a spasm/seizure, he would stand in one spot with his head upside down (see the first picture below). It was breaking my heart watching him. I took him to the vet my rehabber uses in hopes he could, if nothing else, reduce the non-stop seizuring. 

He suggested a course of Prednisone, thinking there might be some type of inflammation involved with this condition. We had no idea if it would work or not, but doing something was better than nothing.
The Prednisone was in a pill form which I dissolved in water & originally administered 2 drops daily for a period of time then the dosage was decreased gradually.

Within 2 weeks after we started the treatment, Pij's seizures were reduced. By the end of 4 weeks, he was seizure free & his head was upright more than upside down. 

Prior to the Prednisone treatment Pij couldn't stand up straight, he was having non-stop seizures, was unable to fly or make any sounds.

Today he is the picture of health. He coos constantly, flies across the room, stands straight as an arrow (second picture) & loves to play 'hand tag'. He & I have bonded big time. 

As for Reese, our cat, he was put on Prednisone to help eliminate the inflammation around his lungs. It has & he is doing great.

Prednisone may not work in all cases, but for Pij it was a Godsend. I get a sick feeling in the pit of my stomach every time I think that he may have been euthanized because of his condition without even being given a chance. 

Pigeons are precious.  

Cindy


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a dramatic improvement! (And what a handsome boy!)

Our dog was very allergic to mold, mildew, and fleas and was on prednisone most of her 15 years. Without it, her skin was hot pink from inflammation.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Cindy, 

Thanks for the reply and information. Yes, it sounds like the prednisone has done wonders for your pij indeed, the pictures say it all!. It also sounds like your rehabilator friend is on the cutting edge of treatments for pigeons with the prednisone in this case. The reason that I was asking was because of the possible negative side effects of prednisone. I know about them because my mother is on this drug for her COPD. They range from mood swings to weakened immune response to osteoporosis. Generally it's over longer courses and heavy doses of the drug that cause complications. Thanks for the insightful information though.


Brad


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I'm sorry about your Mom Brad. COPD is a tough illness.

I asked the vet about side effects with Pij. He was pleased to say, in all the animals (cats & dogs) he has treated with Prednisone he has never has any ill effects, which usually involve their liver. The results were positive.

He did admit he hadn't treated a pigeon with Prednisone, however in Pij's case he felt it was worth a try. I am at an advantage with this vet as he is very sympathetic to pigeons.   

*It also sounds like your rehabilator friend is on the cutting edge of treatments for pigeons with the prednisone in this case.*
It was actually my rehabbers vet who perscribed the Prednisone. 

Since Prednisone must be decreased gradually, unlike many medications that are taken until finished, professional monitoring is vital when administering it.

Cindy


----------

